# Toxicity of the Fleet enema



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

http://www.pulsus.com/clin-pha/03_03/lamb_ed.htm Toxicity due to hypertonic sodium phosphate (Fleet) enema: Approach to the constipated patient AL Lambert, RJ HermanIt is common practice to give an enema to patients suffering from constipation. These preparations are also readily available to the public without a prescription. However, there is growing concern that enemas and other laxative agents are being used inappropriately and that many physicians may not be aware of their potentially lethal effects. Until recently, hypertonic sodium phosphate (Fleet; Frosst) enemas were thought to be relatively nontoxic. However, they can cause sudden and severe dehydration due to the movement of extracellular water into the bowel lumen, or hypernatremia, hyperphosphatemia and hyperphosphatemic-induced hypocalcemia with resultant lethargy, tetany, convulsions and coma due to the absorption of the enema solution. Indeed, a review of the extant literature reveals that both children and adults have experienced toxicity as a result of these agents, although it is always more common and more severe in children because of their small size. Thus, it is important to know the risks associated with using sodium phosphate enemas and the treatment of poisoning, if it occurs.


----------



## RebeccaD (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi, I am new to this forum. I suffer from IBS-C and have been to the ER numorous times. On one occasion I was given an entire bottle of sodium phosphate enema. I was sent home at around 4 a.m. At about 10 a.m the same day My feet and hands started to tingle like they were falling asleep. Within minutes my hands were compltely locked in fists, I couldn't walk everything was numb including my face. I asked my dad to take me to the hospital, but by this time it had gotten worse. My mom called an ambulance. When they arrived I could not talk my tongue had swollen up, I was terrified. The paramedics said I was hyper ventalating, which was the cause of the numbness. They never even asked what medications I had taken rescently. Apon arrival to the hospital I was seen by a doctor who also said I was having a panic attack, I tried to tell them that was not so,but I was barely able to communicate. It was the most terrified I had ever been.I knew it was not a panic attack. My hands were so sore locked in tight fists with my nails digging into my hands.They gave me a bunch of adivan to help my so called "panic attack" and when that didn't work they gave me some kind of anti spasmatic medicine. It helped and I was sent home only later when I investgated on the internet I found out that what had happened to me was most likely caused by the oral enema I was given. I was very upset to learn that was the cause and neither the paramedics nor the Doctor's diagnosed this properly.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Incredible story.I would have been upset too!!That's terrible how IBSers can react to meds.I have had extrem side effect with Empracet.Where all this will end?


----------



## todd lou (Feb 27, 2005)

RebeccaDYou wrote "Caused by the oral enema I was given". Were you really given a Fleet ENEMA by way of MOUTH? That is unbelievable, if I understand you right!Todd L


----------



## RebeccaD (Feb 28, 2005)

tod louSorry I was unclear there is this really gross oral laxative that gets your bowels moving in like half an hour so I heard it being reffered to as an "oral enema".


----------



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

i was taking phospho soda every 3 months( 1/2 bottle); well, the last time i took it i got so sick; i was nauseated for three weeks and had G.I. distress for that time period; the fact is that phopho soda is very very potent and can cause severe electrolyte imbalance; it has alot of sodium and phosphorus; older people have actually died after taking one whole bottle because their systems couldn't handle it; well, i am not taking it anymore.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I have to empty my bowel with *2* Fleet enema to get a colonoscopy.I'm so thrilled.







If all the Fleet goes out in few minutes,maybe it will not intoxicate me.The other day i felt weird with a very small amount of Fleet.It didn't cause D that time(too small amount).


----------

